# Lowering Springs Option



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have been reading day in and day out on all the threads about lowering springs. I have seen people go on to many tangents with coils, etc...

Bottom line, the question is.....

What springs do you have?.....how's the ride?...and how low did it go??

Hope no one gets upset just want a black and white answer.

I am leaning towards H&R Sport Springs for my Rline


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I put on H&R Sports and pretty soon removed them. You are too low for the stock dampers, and the ride is bouncy. If you're set on springs, consider upgrading to a matching set of dampers. Something like the Eibach pro kit.

I went with the B6 Driver Gear springs and I'm very happy. Very slight drop, maybe 1/4-1/2", but the wheel gap is now even all around. Ride is nearly stock and comfy. I wouldn't call it "tight" by any means. But it's very cost effective and, I think, an acceptable choice for keeping stock dampers.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Been running H&R sports for some 20k miles now. Nice drop and I am not sure why yours are too bouncy, but to me arse they are a bit stiffer than stick but not enough to loosen fillings. True a spring damper combo is ideal, but the H&R are a fine compromise.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Once I install the springs, do most install camber kits?


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

I am not sure there is a kit for the CC. You;d have to carve up the rain tray to install it I would think. :thumbdown:


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok I see.. Just use to on my old Eclipse or Benz I had the option to install one because they were made for them


----------



## robertlbates (May 30, 2010)

I have the Eibach springs installed and think it is a perfect amount of lowering (a little over 1") but with the stock struts they are a little on the bouncy side (very little). I am investigating trying to get EiBach struts but have not been able to determine if Eibach even makes them for the CC....


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

robertlbates said:


> I have the Eibach springs installed and think it is a perfect amount of lowering (a little over 1") but with the stock struts they are a little on the bouncy side (very little). I am investigating trying to get EiBach struts but have not been able to determine if Eibach even makes them for the CC....


get the passat b6 ones. it fits the CC


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Decided to go with the H&R's. Rode in my buddies Passat on the same ones and had a pretty decent ride. Will post up pictures on the before and after install.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Decided to go with the H&R's. Rode in my buddies Passat on the same ones and had a pretty decent ride. Will post up pictures on the before and after install.


how much is the combo of springs and shocks? have you considered coilovers? If you at 1k then i'd recommend going with st coilovers. you'll be able to adjust your height too


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Not sure you wanna "just use B6 struts" I mean I know they will fit, but my understanding is the CC is a bit heavier so the dampening rates will be off


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

piperpilot964 said:


> Not sure you wanna "just use B6 struts" I mean I know they will fit, but my understanding is the CC is a bit heavier so the dampening rates will be off


just barely. the weight is like adding another person to the car, if that. We're not talking 500lbs


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys just thought i'd tag along in this thread. MKV gti springs should fit the CC without any issues correct?


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Hey guys just thought i'd tag along in this thread. MKV gti springs should fit the CC without any issues correct?


yep, just know that your drop will be a tad more than advertised


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Track5tar said:


> how much is the combo of springs and shocks? have you considered coilovers? If you at 1k then i'd recommend going with st coilovers. you'll be able to adjust your height too


I thought about going the coilover route, but didn't feel like spending that much more money now. Plus, when the time comes around to replace shocks, I will see what set up I wil have then.
I purchased the springs for $220 shipped.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

robertlbates said:


> I have the Eibach springs installed and think it is a perfect amount of lowering (a little over 1") but with the stock struts they are a little on the bouncy side (very little). I am investigating trying to get EiBach struts but have not been able to determine if Eibach even makes them for the CC....


I only have the Sport CC (FWD)....but I haven't had any issues with my Pro-Kit

They've been the best spring/setup I've had on the car yet and they work perfectly with the OEM dampers.
They're a linear spring and actually were designed to work the OEM hardware/dampers (just like DriverGear springs by VW/made by Eibach).


As for the Eibach Pro-Kit dampers....I tried them with the Pro-Kit springs first fearing I'd get a crappy ride (like with the H&R's).....it was WAAAAY worse with the Pro-Kit dampers. Too stiff and bouncy.
I bought them from Amazon, and sent them back telling them that they squeaked/were defective and they gave me a full refund

Went with the stock dampers....and it's waaay better

The Pro-Kit is the best setup for a mild drop with using the stock dampers & still a nice ride :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Track5tar said:


> how much is the combo of springs and shocks? have you considered coilovers? If you at 1k then i'd recommend going with st coilovers. you'll be able to adjust your height too


For under $1k you can get the Koni coilovers right now and those are the "dream" coilovers from what I hear....won't corrode, reputable company/warranty, give a decent drop, and height & rebound adjustable....and what I'm looking at getting next

ST's are okay for the money ($700?)....but they're not stainless and don't go that low


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i think i'll coat my Vogtland coils with clear anti-corrosion spray before installing.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Epence said:


> i think i'll coat my Vogtland coils with clear anti-corrosion spray before installing.


In Cali, is that really necessary though?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

H&R Sports are winning. Great ride and better handling. A friend of mine said he noticed a little bounce, but I can't detect it myself. It really is a great set-up.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> In Cali, is that really necessary though?


Cali still gets wet man, they have snow, and they have humidity in the air.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Just installed my H&R springs.

Just wanted to put my .02 on these springs. 
Haven't done much driving yet on the car since the instal, however the first 50 miles have been VERY pleasant. Car does not bounce at all! Very smooth ride. Corners very nice. 
Here are some pics.. Will take some more next week once the springs settle in a bit more.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

piperpilot964 said:


> Not sure you wanna "just use B6 struts" I mean I know they will fit, but my understanding is the CC is a bit heavier so the dampening rates will be off


like trackstar said the CC and passat are almost identical weights. so B6 struts will work more then fine.

Heck if you were to get coilovers there all made for GTIs there really aren't any coilover kits specifically made coe the passat/cc

I have the neuspeed sport springs and they give my car a good 1 finger gap all around, which was ~2in drop for my car. but the CC sits lower from the factory.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Just installed my H&R springs.
> 
> Just wanted to put my .02 on these springs.
> Haven't done much driving yet on the car since the instal, however the first 50 miles have been VERY pleasant. Car does not bounce at all! Very smooth ride. Corners very nice.


Looks good.

They all start like that though....seems to ride nice and then slowly the ride quality will degrade. _(Same thing when I had Pro-Kit springs on my MK6 GTI)_
It's just a fact...the OEM dampers aren't meant to handle the drop of an aftermarket spring.

I only last 2 weeks on my H&R's. The ride seemed fine at first, but then slowly the bumps started feeling harder and harder. And plus the drop in the front wasn't low enough for me and I switched to coilovers instead.

If you have nice, smooth roads where you live....you'll probably never notice it and you could live with the stock dampers.
But here in Michigan....the roads are pretty bad and it rode too rough


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good.
> 
> They all start like that though....seems to ride nice and then slowly the ride quality will degrade. _(Same thing when I had Pro-Kit springs on my MK6 GTI)_
> It's just a fact...the OEM dampers aren't meant to handle the drop of an aftermarket spring.
> ...


I am lucky to be in Florida where I think the biggest hill I have is my driveway 

A lot on constuction is going on the on major roadways here so lets see how it holds up. I am trulu hoping that the fron settles a bit more because I would like to see a smaller gap. 

Any suggestions for the front?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jonathanclavijo said:


> I am lucky to be in Florida where I think the biggest hill I have is my driveway
> 
> A lot on constuction is going on the on major roadways here so lets see how it holds up. I am trulu hoping that the fron settles a bit more because I would like to see a smaller gap.
> 
> Any suggestions for the front?


Nope...that's just how the H&R's sit unfortunately: the rear looks lower than the front.

That's the reason why I didn't keep mine long & went to coilovers instead. To get the exact look I wanted.

A local guy on here I know added another rear spring "isolator" pad to the rear springs to raise it up 1/4" and to make it less obvious....but the front will always look higher unfortunately....more info here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Sport-H-amp-R-Springs&p=73551406#post73551406

Another option is to throw a 10mm spacer on the front. The front wheels are in more than the rears and the fender casts a shadow and doesn't make the drop look as low (IMO). Pushing the wheels/tires out helps make it look better.

Here's how my CC sat....


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Great Idea. I will try the option with the spacer.
Thanks!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Post up how it turns out


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

The problem isn't so much the H&Rs. The CC comes with reverse rake. In fact, most cars do. That said the H&Rs do add another 0.1". Most of us can't see 0.1" in a situation like this, but it certainly doesn't help.

At least the CC isn't as bad as the new Passat


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
True

The CC* does *come from the factory with a bigger wheel gap in the front :thumbdown: (same with the GTI & GLI too...probably most/all of their cars actually?)

So yeah....the companies just don't change the "rake"/look....they lower the car from where it was at


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

i have the eibach springs on mine for now same car as jonathans white rline spacers will make the car look lower , but im running 19 sagitta wheels 10.5mm front 5mm rear spacers


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's his car on Eibachs...which is the same as the OP's


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jspirate said:


> The problem isn't so much the H&Rs. The CC comes with reverse rake. In fact, most cars do. That said the H&Rs do add another 0.1". Most of us can't see 0.1" in a situation like this, but it certainly doesn't help.
> 
> At least the CC isn't as bad as the new Passat


Wow that Passat looks bad. I think cars come jacked up in the front like this to help them score better in crash test ratings. Have to compete with all those SUVs


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Wheres the best place to buy H&R springs?


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Here's his car on Eibachs...which is the same as the OP's


That looks really nice, but isn't his wheels 19" Sagittas, whereas the OP's R-Line is on 18"s.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Tirerack was the beset deal I could find.

And also, where can I get spacers?


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> i have the eibach springs on mine for now same car as jonathans white rline spacers will make the car look lower , but im running 19 sagitta wheels 10.5mm front 5mm rear spacers


Loving your car. 

On the springs, are these the ones you purchased ? 

Eibach Pro-Kit - 4-Cyl. Only Lowers F (1.0) R (0.8) #85105.140

Also and for the sake of the OP's thread, where did you buy the spacers? 

Also did you fit them or pay someone? how much should we expect to pay to change over the springs?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

TheDoc46 said:


> Loving your car.
> 
> On the springs, are these the ones you purchased ?
> 
> ...


yes the springs are the pro -kit , the spacers i got from ECS tuning , bell tire did it for me and springs ,installation and alignment $500.00


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TheDoc46 said:


> That looks really nice, but isn't his wheels 19" Sagittas, whereas the OP's R-Line is on 18"s.


Right...they are 19's, but they're the same overall diameter (tires) as the 18" wheel/tires

So it's still gonna be the same fender/tire gap. Just the wheels will LOOK a little smaller



TheDoc46 said:


> Also did you fit them or pay someone? how much should we expect to pay to change over the springs?


Where's your location?

Find a local VW enthusiast that's done the suspension before and it should be done easily for under $100
(MK5/MK6/B6 Passat suspension are all the same as the CC)


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> I thought about going the coilover route, but didn't feel like spending that much more money now. Plus, when the time comes around to replace shocks, I will see what set up I wil have then.
> I purchased the springs for $220 shipped.


So did you get your spacers yet? Since I have an R-Line, and the same wheels, I'm very eager to see what they look like, with the H&R springs.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

jspirate said:


> The problem isn't so much the H&Rs. The CC comes with reverse rake. In fact, most cars do. That said the H&Rs do add another 0.1". Most of us can't see 0.1" in a situation like this, but it certainly doesn't help.
> 
> At least the CC isn't as bad as the new Passat


It's not true reverse rake. It's an illusion that the front is higher because the front fender is cut higher which makes it look like reverse rake. Look closer and you will see.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

yea....complain that reverse rake illusion to VW....


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking at the pics with the H&R springs vs the Eibach's, the Eibach's look like more of a drop, when on paper the H&R's are supposed to have more of a drop. Now I appreciate the Eibach images have the spacers. But I'm wondering if the difference between 18"s and 19"s are making an optical illusion difference, since the overall diameter is supposed to be the same. 

Between the two pics, it's making me lean more towards the Eibach's. OP, what are your thoughts on this, seeing that it's your car and you've clearly been doing your research.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TheDoc46 said:


> Looking at the pics with the H&R springs vs the Eibach's, the Eibach's look like more of a drop, when on paper the H&R's are supposed to have more of a drop. Now I appreciate the Eibach images have the spacers. But I'm wondering if the difference between 18"s and 19"s are making an optical illusion difference, since the overall diameter is supposed to be the same.
> 
> Between the two pics, it's making me lean more towards the Eibach's. OP, what are your thoughts on this, seeing that it's your car and you've clearly been doing your research.


Like on the MK6 GTI....Eibach's Pro-Kit was supposed to drop it 0.8"
Well it dropped it like 1.5"-2" easily instead.

The claimed drop numbers are sometimes inaccurate.

Like I've said up & down...I've had both springs and the ride with the Eibachs is completely different from the H&R's with the stock dampers.

Eibach springs are linear (just like a OEM or DriverGear spring) and were designed to work with the factory dampers in this case (per Eibach)....H&R's are progressive. And while they don't say it anywhere, their springs "should be" paired with a different damper for a better ride.

The ride wasn't completely terrible with the H&R's, but compared to the Eibachs it definitely was. You wouldn't guess that the Eibachs were aftermarket springs....where you could tell the H&R's were (as far as ride quality/degradation)

IMO, the Eibach has a more level look to it too


When I searched last year, everyone was going with the H&R's too. Couldn't find but only a couple bad pictures of CC's on Eibachs. I went thru TONS of threads too.
So I bought the H&R's.
Put them on but didn't like that the H&R's weren't low enough in the front & the ride of them. (wife didn't like either btw)
Then I went to the ST coilovers and then sold those. Were nice, but not stainless for winter.
Put the B6 DriverGear springs back on, but wanted to be lower again.
Then I went to these Pro-Kit springs because I wanted to try something different. (wife hasn't said a word about this suspension setup!)
After all that time & money....I think the Pro-Kit springs are the best riding lowering spring for the money & what I should've gone with from the beginning.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Like on the MK6 GTI....Eibach's Pro-Kit was supposed to drop it 0.8"
> Well it dropped it like 1.5"-2" easily instead.
> 
> The claimed drop numbers are sometimes inaccurate.
> ...


Nice to read someone has had both.. Eibach's it is then !  :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TheDoc46 said:


> Nice to read someone has had both.. Eibach's it is then !  :thumbup:


Throw a 10mm spacer on the front wheels and then it'll look perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Throw a 10mm spacer on the front wheels and then it'll look perfect! :thumbup:


go 10 mm front and 8mm rear you will have the best set up ECS are great im happy with them


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> It's not true reverse rake. It's an illusion that the front is higher because the front fender is cut higher which makes it look like reverse rake. Look closer and you will see.


Well, call it what ever you want. At the end of the day, it still looks like sh!t! eace:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Toma23 said:


> go 10 mm front and 8mm rear you will have the best set up ECS are great im happy with them


8mm spacers are pushing it though since they don't have the wheelcentric lip on them and you "could" get some small vibrations
(10mm are hub/wheel centric)

5mm leaves barely enough of the stock hub for the wheel to still catch (no vibrations)

just my 2 cents


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Not to go too off track, but here is a goofy question....If you already have H&R sports and do not want to toss the springs....what struts and shocks would be a good combo to replace the stock ones with?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

piperpilot964 said:


> Not to go too off track, but here is a goofy question....If you already have H&R sports and do not want to toss the springs....what struts and shocks would be a good combo to replace the stock ones with?


I would get these. Can't go wrong with Bilstein.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Still haven't done anything with the spacers. Hopefully next week I can look into them.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Still haven't done anything with the spacers. Hopefully next week I can look into them.


don't forget that if you get spacers you'll need to get new wheel bolts too which can quickly raise the the total since you will need 20 new bolts. if you are planning on running your stock wheels, i would just get a set (well, 2 pairs) of these ECS spacer/bolt kits. then you won't have to worry about your bolts being the wrong size.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Eibach's springs drop looks the best out of the all springs I've seen - pretty even out and good drop height. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

piperpilot964 said:


> Not to go too off track, but here is a goofy question....If you already have H&R sports and do not want to toss the springs....what struts and shocks would be a good combo to replace the stock ones with?


I'd go with the Koni Yellows over the Bilsteins

I had the Eibach Pro-Dampers on my CC, made by Bilstein, and they were too stiff.
The Bilsteins are non-adjustable & $707+ shipping

The Konis are adjustable and cheaperl....$518 SHIPPED:
http://www.namotorsports.net/Koni/Suspension/Shocks-Struts/Part-Number=KOB6PassatSports

Both have a lifetime warranty though


At that price range though, you've invested over $700 in springs and dampers and you still have a semi awkward looking drop.

Sell the springs for $150, and look at coilovers instead is my opinion
or
Get the Eibachs for under $250 and no need to upgrade the dampers....done


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Epence said:


> Eibach's springs drop looks the best out of the all springs I've seen - pretty even out and good drop height. :thumbup:


And a great ride

Not much different from OEM, seriously

It's the DriverGear spring equivalent for the CC (and happens to be linear as well, like a DG spring)


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Perfect I will keep that in mind. Thanks a lot!:thumbup:


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input on the Konis....Awkward drop....maybe your opinion, but I don't have any issues with the way the H&R springs lowered things. Thanks!


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Throw a 10mm spacer on the front wheels and then it'll look perfect! :thumbup:





Toma23 said:


> go 10 mm front and 8mm rear you will have the best set up ECS are great im happy with them





snobrdrdan said:


> 8mm spacers are pushing it though since they don't have the wheelcentric lip on them and you "could" get some small vibrations
> (10mm are hub/wheel centric)
> 
> 5mm leaves barely enough of the stock hub for the wheel to still catch (no vibrations)
> ...


Hey snobdrdran, Could you please better explain the wheelcentric you're mentioning. I'm not exactly sure. So you say get 10mm front, what about the rear? I'm also wondering if its sightly different on the R-Line. It does seem (and perhaps this is just a optical illusion) but my R-Line's rear wheels seem to be out more than my friends 2012 Lux.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TheDoc46 said:


> Hey snobdrdran, Could you please better explain the wheelcentric you're mentioning. I'm not exactly sure. So you say get 10mm front, what about the rear? I'm also wondering if its sightly different on the R-Line. It does seem (and perhaps this is just a optical illusion) but my R-Line's rear wheels seem to be out more than my friends 2012 Lux.


The wheels are all the same....18x8" and ET41 (offset)

I said only a 10mm for the front if you were on a budget (and could just buy one set).

The best combo would be a 12mm spacer up front & then a 5mm in the rear though. It's about $185 with shipping after you buy the spacers & longer lug nuts from ECSTuning.com. I went with the H&R brand ones

These are the 5mm ones....see how they are just hubcentric...NO lip on the outside to hold the wheel:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/HR/ES153/

These are the 12mm ones and they are hub AND wheelcentric (with the lip on the spacer to go in the wheel):
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/HR/ES5109/


----------



## new2me (Feb 29, 2012)

Is anyone interested in offering "test rides" for those of us looking to change our suspension, but are unsure what to get? I thought about maybe making a thread where everyone posts what they have and area they live in. Also if we had monthly cruises the folks who are kind enough to offer these ride-a-longs wouldn't have to worry so much about constant requests. They could :thumbup::thumbdown: to the monthly meet. Reading reviews is so controversial because what I think is ruff you may think is perfect.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I wouldn't mind at all to your idea, but it'd be hard to keep it one place/thread & organized though

I'm very sensitive about the ride and the Eibachs are the best riding solution I've come across (for a lowering spring)
There just won't be a better riding setup, other than OEM obviously


----------



## new2me (Feb 29, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I wouldn't mind at all to your idea, but it'd be hard to keep it one place/thread & organized though
> 
> I'm very sensitive about the ride and the Eibachs are the best riding solution I've come across (for a lowering spring)
> There just won't be a better riding setup, other than OEM obviously


Maybe that's something to post in the regional section, because keeping it organized could be an issue like you said. I mentioned it here be cause regional is not car specific.


----------



## Tapcon (Jun 15, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> The wheels are all the same....18x8" and ET41 (offset)
> 
> I said only a 10mm for the front if you were on a budget (and could just buy one set).
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to bring up an old thread...but in you link for the 12mm spacer, ECS only offers 12.5mm spacers. I'm guessing this will be fine? I am basically doing what you did...18" Daytonas, Eibach Pro Kit, 5mm rear and 12mm front spacing.


----------



## Tapcon (Jun 15, 2015)

Disregard, I see that you went with H&R spacers.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tapcon said:


> Disregard, I see that you went with H&R spacers.


Yeah, nothing against ECS, but the H&R spacers look better in silver (matching the wheels & hub) instead of the black ECS ones that stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah, nothing against ECS, but the H&R spacers look better in silver (matching the wheels & hub) instead of the black ECS ones that stick out like a sore thumb


Would you still suggest the 12mm front and 5mm rear for stock application that is going to get coils within the next year or sooner? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapcon (Jun 15, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah, nothing against ECS, but the H&R spacers look better in silver (matching the wheels & hub) instead of the black ECS ones that stick out like a sore thumb


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jscharff said:


> Would you still suggest the 12mm front and 5mm rear for stock application that is going to get coils within the next year or sooner?


With stock/OEM wheels, yes

I have coilovers for sale, btw  (see sig)


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> With stock/OEM wheels, yes
> 
> I have coilovers for sale, btw  (see sig)


I just checked those out, i wish i was local and that i wasnt positive they are going to sell fast...i have a wedding in California that i have to go to thats holding things up for me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*VW racing springs*

For the cost and the fact they work great with stock shock only 12000 miles went with VW racing springs tighten up the handling and did not void warranty great choice


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jaywaterski said:


> For the cost and the fact they work great with stock shock only 12000 miles went with *VW racing springs *tighten up the handling and *did not void warranty* great choice


:facepalm:

False info there


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Really*

What do you mean false iinfoIngrid I had mine installed at a VW dealer thats what they said


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jaywaterski said:


> What do you mean false iinfoIngrid I had mine installed at a VW dealer thats what they said


WOW :facepalm:

"VWR/VW Racing" has NOTHING to do with Volkswagen....they're not affiliated with them. Hence why their name changed to "Racingline" now, btw, to clear up that confusion.

I think you should read the 2nd & 3rd Questions & Answers on their FAQ page:
http://racingline-usa.com/performance-parts/faq/


Will springs void your complete warranty, no. But if you're under warranty and the CV joints fail from being lowered or your struts/shocks blow, they're gonna blame it on the lowering springs and it wouldn't be covered. 
Highly unlikely, but I wouldn't go around saying that they keep the warranty intact since that isn't true

You'd be treated the same if you were lowered on any other spring or coilover, is my point


----------

